
How will Brexit impact my startup? - ahousley
https://medium.com/@ahousley/initial-thoughts-how-will-brexit-impact-my-start-up-c8d194f8fd1?source=linkShare-88621414dc10-1466967038
======
alexbilbie
> This is not a time for an unelected Prime Minister to take the helm. The UK
> needs a General Election with a clear mandate around Brexit to decide if the
> advisory role of the EU Referendum should be acted upon before invoking
> Article 50.

There is a lot of misunderstanding surrounding both how a PM is elected and
also how a general election is called.

First of all a PM is ascended to power through his or hers party winning a
majority in a general election or being able form a stable coalition. The
British electorate elect local members of parliament not a prime minister. A
party leader who is able to form a stable government then is given royal
ascent by the Queen to become Prime Minister.

In the event that the PM then leaves their post through death (Perceval),
choice (Blair) or is forced out (Thatcher) then there will be an internal
party election for a new leader. Anyone can join to become a member of a
political party to take part in this internal election.

Secondly because of the Fixed-term Parliaments Act 2011 only a vote of no
confidence in the Government (by MPs) or two third majority of MPs deciding
there should be a general election will actually result in a general election.
A demand by a small percentage of the population for a GE will not come to
fruition.

~~~
ahousley
I agree — my part about the GE doesn't give enough detail on how that might
happen. I was thinking along the lines of the methods in your final paragraph,
although appreciate it's a long shot. Great point on becoming a member of a
political party to take part in the internal election.

